# More Lame People!



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

These two dogs were adopted from me 4 years ago,and were dumped at the shelter today! The shelter is closed,but the employees were still there to take care of the animals. Fortunately one of the employees recognized these were my former fosters and called me. The owners didn't even have the decency to at least knock on the shelter door,instead they tied them to the play fence in the front and left a note with the dogs. 

The reasons why they dumped them is because both of the dogs are now incontinent and they don't want them messing up the carpet.The second 'reason' was because their two young kids are upset because the dogs just want to sleep all of the time.
BTW, Sparx (Rottie/GSD mix) is 16 years old and the female Viva (GSD/Malamute) just turned 19 this month,believe it or not. 

I did call the family when I got home and the husband hung up once he knew who I was. There's a woman in our foster network who 'specializes' in senior dogs,and they will be going with her this afternoon. My house is just a little too busy for them right now and I feel that they would be better off in a quieter setting. She will probably give them their forever home because of their age. 


I guess some people would say 'at least you should be glad the family took care of them so well',but that's not enough when they just dumped them the way they did.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

That's despicable. Glad they're safe


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

So sad. Glad you were contacted so quickly. Do the people have a contract that they must be returned to you? Any legal recourse?


----------



## Kaasuti (Aug 8, 2012)

That is so vile of them. Those two poor doggies .​


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Thank God one of the employees recognized them and called you. Poor babies.....


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

There needs to be a nation wide do not adopt out to/sell to list. I don't even want to get started on where we are as a society today.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Yep all of the dogs have a contract signed on them and it was required that they come back to us. I'll be contacting my attorney in the morning because they did break the contract. 

The wife just called me and told me that both of the dogs have been kept outside because of the incontinence issue. I don't really know what she expected from two dogs who were almost 20 years old. 

When they were outside,they had the run of the yard until they started digging holes in the sandy areas of the landscaping. Considering how hot it gets in South Carolina,I am guessing they were trying to get out of the heat. 

After the holes were discovered,the husband bought a kennel in the yard that they stayed in. According to her,they haven't let them inside the house for over a year. The kids lost interest because the dogs aren't 'fun' anymore,and don't want to run or otherwise play.

They have a nice little surprise coming their way this week.





Jax08 said:


> So sad. Glad you were contacted so quickly. Do the people have a contract that they must be returned to you? Any legal recourse?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

huh...were you supposed to sympathize with her? We have a 13 yr old Boxer that pees on the floor at night. She has CRF, can't restrict water and just have to deal with one of the symptoms of CRF...nocturnal peeing. Now she's on prednisone. We are going to have to rip up the tiles in our kitchen because she peed so much it went UNDER the tiles to the point that they squished! How do you clean that up? Rip up the tiles and saturate with enzyme cleaner.

Really...my heart just BLEEDS for this stupid, heartless, woman. And that was not my first choice for a description of her.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

omg, so sad Can they be arrested for just tying the dogs up at the shelter and leaving them? Or did they meet with shelter workers, think I got confused there..


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

They just tied the dogs up and drove off with a note attached to Viva's collar. They breached the contract,but they can't be charged with neglect because of where they dropped the dogs off. They do have other charges coming up though.



JakodaCD OA said:


> omg, so sad Can they be arrested for just tying the dogs up at the shelter and leaving them? Or did they meet with shelter workers, think I got confused there..


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

see here anyway, note or not, you get caught tying a dog to a shelter/vet where ever and leave it there, you can be arrested for neglect and abandoning an animal. You should check into that.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

This makes me want to puke. I've never had a GSD live longer that 13 (Honey came close to 14, but didn't make it) ... 16 and 20 years old would be a dream come true. I hope you can do something to these slime balls for doing this to their dogs and breaking their contract with you!!!


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

Is there some way to "black list" them for at least the next 12 months or so in case they try to adopt other dogs thru other organizations in the local area?


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

That is so disgusting!! I've seen older dogs on CL.. and every time it makes my blood boil. Why re-home an older dog? Why are elderly (both human and animal) considered not important or worth while anymore? IMO, they should be given even more consideration than a younger dog or person. They deserve to be treated especially well in their old age, not worse!


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

Jag said:


> That is so disgusting!! I've seen older dogs on CL.. and every time it makes my blood boil. Why re-home an older dog? Why are elderly (both human and animal) considered not important or worth while anymore? IMO, they should be given even more consideration than a younger dog or person. They deserve to be treated especially well in their old age, not worse!


Totally agree. It IS disgusting and unfair to the animals. I think one reason may be that older dogs require more medical care which equals greater expenses. Many are not willing to make that type of commitment. Sad, but true. In this throw away society, it's just a reflection of an attitude that has taken hold. If it's not usable, throw it away whether that's aging people or animals. That definitely is disgusting.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Bear L said:


> Is there some way to "black list" them for at least the next 12 months or so in case they try to adopt other dogs thru other organizations in the local area?


Fist of all, "LAME PEOPLE" is not what comes to my mind but, I know you have to be nice here...

And, if I could, I'd "blacklist" them _for good_, not just 12 months. 
They should be ashamed of themselves...OMG!  

They don't deserve to own any dog, IMO.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Since they themselves have children, in the future when they get elderly maybe their children will tie them out somewhere or put them out at a homeless shelter because they too have become incontinent.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

They are going to be blacklisted and after looking further into the laws,they can be charged with neglect.The law around here used to be that an owner couldn't be charged if they dumped an animal at a shelter or vet's office. That has since been changed in last couple of years. This is the first time that I have had an issue with any of my dogs being dumped at a shelter like this,which is why I wasn't aware of the change.Guess I need to do some more reading to make sure I haven't missed anything else. 

Sparx and Viva are gone now to their new and last home,which is with one of the ladies in our foster network.Her house is like a retirement resort for older dogs. Plenty of peace & quiet with soft beds and good food.

Maybe I should live there! LOL.

What got me is that the former owners really expected 16 ad 19 year old dogs to romp around for hours with their kids?!?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I can't get over the ages of the dogs...that is a gift. I hope they do well in their new home.


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

Nigel said:


> There needs to be a nation wide do not adopt out to/sell to list. I don't even want to get started on where we are as a society today.


We really need a like button!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

I'm curious as to what you are planning? Yes, they broke their contract, but reasonably what can you expect by going after them for that? 

Not saying you shouldn't....just trying to understand.

I also think you should call the police on the abandonment issue.

Good luck!


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

I wonder if you could list them here? Pet-Abuse.Com - Home

I feel awful what happened to them, how someone can do this I will never understand


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

If they didn't want to deal with a senior dog, don't GET a senior dog. Some people make my blood boil. I hope that when they get old and frail and incontinent, their whiny " they don't play anymore" kids tie THEM up outside a nursing home. And the same with the kids when THEY get old.


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

That is really sad. Glad they are both safe in a good home.


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

Nikitta said:


> If they didn't want to deal with a senior dog, don't GET a senior dog. Some people make my blood boil. I hope that when they get old and frail and incontinent, their whiny " they don't play anymore" kids tie THEM up outside a nursing home. And the same with the kids when THEY get old.


I don't think that they got them as Senior dogs. Still, I agree, our commitment should be for the duration of their lives. 

It is a tragedy how many Senior dogs are being thrown away all the time and the fact they did not honor the contract is also appalling. They basically were trying to set them up to be killed knowing the other option was there. 

I hope there is something that can be done to teach these people there is a consequence for a stupidity like that and even though the dogs seemed defenseless, they have somebody defending their rights.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Well they were both seniors when they were adopted. Sparx was 12 and Viva and 15 years old already. 





KSdogowner said:


> I don't think that they got them as Senior dogs. Still, I agree, our commitment should be for the duration of their lives.


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

Gharrissc said:


> Well they were both seniors when they were adopted. Sparx was 12 and Viva and 15 years old already.


Oh, WOW, that is horrible! Those poor babies.


----------



## SewSleepy (Sep 4, 2012)

It's awful what they did to the dogs, but what about what they are teaching their kids? This was a great opportunity to teach the kids about love, respect, compassion, responsibility and life, but instead they chose to encourage an attitude of disposability. 

I'm sure when their kids turn out to be ungrateful, unappreciative brats they're going to wonder why, although it should be no surprise.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

When I worked at the veterinary hospital, we once had an older couple bring in their two elderly dogs to be put down.

I saw the dogs. They seemed relatively healthy, walking in under their own power, tails wagging. They were not THAT old--I think one was 13 and the other was 11, something like that. I wondered why they were being euthanized.

Turns out the old couple was moving and they couldn't take their dogs with them. They didn't know anyone who could take the dogs, didn't want to surrender them to the shelter, and did not believe anyone could take better care of them than they did. So, they simply had them put down.

I am not sure which is worse--doing that, or tying them to a shelter fence in the middle of the night. At least the former takes responsibility... but in a really creepy way.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Freestep said:


> Turns out the old couple was moving and they couldn't take their dogs with them. They didn't know anyone who could take the dogs, didn't want to surrender them to the shelter, and did not believe anyone could take better care of them than they did. So, they simply had them put down.


I seen this over and over. I also seen lots of people that felt the dog lived its life span and it was time for it to go...Really?? Oddly enough none of those people came into the room and held their dogs while they died, nope I had to and the whole time I'm thinking this is crazy. I also think lots of people do not want to see their dogs die, so they figure if they get rid of them as seniors they don't have to deal with it....it is the hardest thing to do I'm not saying its right, but some people are more selfish then others and some can't deal with death at all. In their minds the dog is alive and living...just with someone else...the last thing they seen was a happy dog and they leave it at that.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

That is disgusting. Absolutely disgusting. I hope you go after them for whatever you are legally able to. Money, charges, blacklist them. Whatever you are able to do, do it. And I hope, sincerely, that when they are old and decrepit, that their children just throw them in some nasty old nursing home and forget about them. Just like they are teaching them to do.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

llombardo said:


> Oddly enough none of those people came into the room and held their dogs while they died, nope I had to and the whole time I'm thinking this is crazy.


The crazy thing was, with the elderly couple I mentioned, they DID stay with their dogs during the euthanasia and they were loudly bawling their eyes out. All the hospital staff were baffled by their bizarre behavior. They may have been mentally ill or developmentally disabled (what is the politically correct way to describe people of low IQ?). 

I have known a few people who would sooner put their dogs down than re-home them. If the dog is vicious and dangerous, it makes sense, as it would be a huge liability. But just normal, sweet old dogs? Baffling.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Gharrissc said:


> The reasons why they dumped them is because both of the dogs are now incontinent and they don't want them messing up the carpet.


The 1st thing to do is check for kidney failure.
We have taken in a few dogs given up for excessive urination/incontinence or "housebreaking failure" or whatever fancy name they call it, and in one case it was kidney failure/urinary tract infection and the other case it was undiagnosed Cushing's disease!

If anyone has a senior that suddenly becomes incontinent there's a few health issues that need to be ruled out before blaming it on old age.

Gharr, do you have your own rescue or do you foster for a rescue?


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

This is why it's so hard to foster. You never know how the people will turn out after a few years and a few difficulties :'c


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

How sad! They would have likely been PTS at most shelters. 

I'm glad they have a place to go for their last years. I hope they aren't too sad.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Msvette 
I asked the wife if they were ever tested for kidney failure,and she said that the incontinence was never even brought up at the vet's office. Both dogs have an appt this evening to rule out anything. 



I foster for a rescue and also have a rescue of my own.I am in the process of getting non profit status now since I seem be getting more involved with rescue on my own. I do try to keep it small though. I figured I need to get the 'official status' if I am going to branch out and try to work with other rescues who don't know me. Besides it just looks a lot more professional I guess.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

msvette2u said:


> The 1st thing to do is check for kidney failure.
> We have taken in a few dogs given up for excessive urination/incontinence or "housebreaking failure" or whatever fancy name they call it, and in one case it was kidney failure/urinary tract infection


especially if they are only peeing, or mostly peeing, at night. Nocturnal urination is a sign of CRF. It was our ONLY sign for Banshee.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Freestep said:


> I have known a few people who would sooner put their dogs down than re-home them. If the dog is vicious and dangerous, it makes sense, as it would be a huge liability. But just normal, sweet old dogs? Baffling.


I can understand this a bit. The dog we got last year would have been such a case. Her owners were both diagnosed with cancer, both have since passed away. They put their affairs in order and that included making sure Blondie would have a GOOD place to go. If they could not find a home they trusted they would have had her euthanized. I see it as kinder to have familiar people holding her as she goes than taking her to the SPCA where she would most likely have spent her last days before being held down by a stranger as she died.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

God, this is probably off the subject, but i keep seeing Wildwolf's post about that poor dog that was put down even though he didn't want to die. Don't get me wrong, I agree with letting a dog go to the Rainbow Bridge if he/she is suffering. I have had to make that hard choice more then a few times. I just hate hearing about animals that are not ready to go, they are just a nuisance to their owners. I hope you never become a nuisance to your children some day and they youthanize you.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Both Sparx and Viva have kidney failure. Surprisingly,they are very healthy for their ages other than this. The vet recommended feeding them a raw diet if possible,but they had issues with it when I had them so their new home is trying to find a food that is high in quality,but low on protein and carbs. The vet was concerned about Viva because she is 19 and we aren't sure how much time she will have left,but she is still very cheery and her appetite is good. The new owner is going to watch their progress and provide supportive care and medications at this point.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Like most of society, when I get a dog, I want it to be a young one. I would rather adopt a young dog so that we bond and age together and when that dog is elderly and begins to have health problems like incontinence, I love him enough to overlook it; abandoning him is not an option. 

Like most people, I think, I don't want to adopt a dog that is incontinent, etc. and can never enjoy healthy activity together, but I love my dogs and care for them as long as I can possibly keep them. When we've come to love each other, I don't mind so much when he makes a mess on the floor as I would with some dog I don't really know.

To me, that makes is especially despicable the way people throw away aging dogs that have been good, loyal companions for years. People like that make me sick.

Also, God bless those people with the patience and dedication to care for the poor dogs people like this abandon.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Gharrissc said:


> Both Sparx and Viva have kidney failure. Surprisingly,they are very healthy for their ages other than this. The vet recommended feeding them a raw diet if possible,but they had issues with it when I had them so their new home is trying to find a food that is high in quality,but low on protein and carbs. The vet was concerned about Viva because she is 19 and we aren't sure how much time she will have left,but she is still very cheery and her appetite is good. The new owner is going to watch their progress and provide supportive care and medications at this point.


Do you have an adopter for the 19yr. old??
And it is no surprise to hear of the kidney failure. That was my 1st thought when I read your post.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Gharrissc said:


> Both Sparx and Viva have kidney failure. Surprisingly,they are very healthy for their ages other than this. The vet recommended feeding them a raw diet if possible,but they had issues with it when I had them so their new home is trying to find a food that is high in quality,but low on protein and carbs. The vet was concerned about Viva because she is 19 and we aren't sure how much time she will have left,but she is still very cheery and her appetite is good. The new owner is going to watch their progress and provide supportive care and medications at this point.


These ladies have recipes for home cooked plus notes on egg shells, supplements

https://www.facebook.com/CRFDogs?ref=ts


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

Viva was at PETS INC. I recognize her !


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Yes that's her! 




Powell said:


> Viva was at PETS INC. I recognize her !


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

She has gone to live with another lady in our foster network because of her age. I was going to keep both of them,but my house is a little too busy with the younger dogs.




msvette2u said:


> Do you have an adopter for the 19yr. old??
> And it is no surprise to hear of the kidney failure. That was my 1st thought when I read your post.


----------

